# Propolis treatment for dog's eye problem



## AmericasBeekeeper

Honey alone will give the same results and you can put it directly in the eye!


----------



## krista45036

sounds like 'cherry eye'. see link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cherry_eye
honey may also be effective


----------



## Bee Bliss

Thanks for the replies. I checked out the website listed by Krista. It is definitely not "cherry eye". Vet referred to it as a tumor. It is also only in the outer corner of the eye and more of a distinct "bead" as part of the eyelid. I put a little honey in the eye tonight. 

Honey in the eye (yes, I tried it once) will cause watering and a little burning which is temporary and harmless. Honey can treat cataracts and infections such as pink eye. Too bad the father-in-law didn't know about that!


----------



## Bee Bliss

It's gone! 

The large, red bump that was part of the edge of the outer eye lid (corner of the eye) is completely gone and has been gone for awhile. Oral propolis was the only thing used except for one application of honey externally. 

The propolis also appeared to do it's thing rapidly. The lump was growing rapidly until the propolis stopped that and turned things in the other direction. While the dog was getting propolis daily, as the lump disappeared, she got less of that and is no longer getting it.

Vet had diagnosed the lump as a tumor and was recommending surgery soon. 

The surgery was cancelled!


----------



## Lidija&Shirley

Bee Bliss said:


> My daughter has a 5-year-old black lab that suddenly got what looked like a sty in the corner of her eye. It started out as a very small bump and grew quickly larger (about 1/2 the size of a pea). It was reddish. She took the dog in to the vet and vet says it is a tumor and must be removed or it will affect the eye.
> 
> I told daughter "no surgery yet, give her propolis!" We started out giving the dog about 5 powdered capsules for the first dose and then she gets a daily dose. It is mixed in either honey, peanut butter or sprinkled on her food.
> 
> Just as quickly as the lump grew, it is now shrinking and is not red anymore. It is noticeably smaller........about half the size. I credit the propolis. I was tempted to apply a little propolis tincture on the lump, but so far, we are doing well with just feeding her the propolis. :thumbsup:
> 
> This surgery and vet visit would have cost about $400-500.


.

It is a great testimony!
I wanted to try to give my miniature poodle propolis - she has problem with persistent staphylococcus aureus.
Please help, how much should I give it to her? I didn't quite understood how much is a daily dose.
I have powdered propolis.


----------



## Bee Bliss

After the initial day (5 capsules), we continued to give one capsule sprinkled on food once per day.


----------



## Lidija&Shirley

Bee Bliss said:


> After the initial day (5 capsules), we continued to give one capsule sprinkled on food once per day.


Thanks!


----------

